# What is your cruise dose?



## iwannabebig (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm about to start my first cruise on Test e 300, been reading around the net and people suggest 100mg/week up to 300mg/week. Some guys on TRT say they are on 200mg/week and that they are fine with that.

Was going to try .5ml per week (one injection per week) which taking into account the test e cleaved value works out around 125ml/week.

Do you guys here use something similar? Would appreciate any pointers !

Also I started getting a little gyno this cycle, I upped arimidex to 1mg EOD and started Nolva 20mg ED, after 4 weeks on those doses it seems to have cleared up nicely ! or at least stopped it developing ! Would I stay on these amounts during cruise? Thanks!


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

60 to 125 pw is an actual trt dose from a medical professional / consultant.

200 to 300 pw is advised by juice heads that live by the Bible of 'Bro science'

Cruise on 125mg if you must cruise.


----------



## shahin (Jun 10, 2017)

In average the body produce 5-7mg testosterone per day so you can calculate to know how much you need weekly for trt and for the purpose of performance enhancing , you can take as little as 250mg /week and as high as 2000mg/week or even more (depending on your mental status !)


----------



## Halfwaythru (Nov 18, 2014)

I will be trying 100mg when I drop down to a cruise dose in a few weeks. Will see how I feel and get bloods done to see where my levels are at. I'm hoping to get away without using an ai. The fewer meds on a cruise the better.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

100mg

125mg

250mg

300mg

all different doses ive cruised on dependent on goals and blood work at the time

after my next surgery ill be cruising on 300mg and cutting until strength dips then upping calories and staying on 500mg for the foreseeable future


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

250mg test, 250mg tren, 250mg mast.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

PanamaPower said:


> your statement was unfounded.


 Do you have a contribution to suggest otherwise aha


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

60mg for trt? :lol:

It has been shown in studies that 125mg a week is needed for normal levels.

60mg is ludicrous, but not surprising from a UK endocrinologist as they are backwards compared to the USA.

Prime example - I know someone who was prescribed 1ml of sustanon every 28 days. F*cking disgraceful. His test level would be 'low' again after 8-9 days and then he'd have zip all for 20 days. We need to get with the times.

125mg every 7 days is the lowest you should go if you want 'normal' levels.


----------



## deadmau (Mar 30, 2014)

200mg test cyp baby


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm only going off the advice of a family member who is an Endocrinologist. I'm not one myself.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Redser said:


> 60 to 125 pw is an actual trt dose from a medical professional / consultant.
> 
> 200 to 300 pw is advised by juice heads that live by the Bible of 'Bro science'
> 
> Cruise on 125mg if you must cruise.


 TRT dose is different for everyone. Some people need 300 mg to get 700-1,200 ng/dL total testosterone. Others will get to that level on 100 mg pw. It's going to be based on bloodwork. There is no cookie cutter dose.

300 mg test E is fairly safe year round, as long as you keep HCT, E2, BP, and HDL in range and do regular exercise, and stay lean. There are worse things people do to their health, such as being fat and sedentary, smoking, and drinking etc.

Keeping total testosterone in the upper tertile of the range confers maximum benefits to health and protection against cardiovascular disease and metabolic syndrome(obesity/diabetes).


----------



## doyle1987 (Jan 5, 2014)

For me a cruise is not same as trt.

A cruise to me is to maintain your muscle youve got so diff for everyone. A 200lb man obviously gonna need less than a 250+lb man just about finding your dose i normally run 250mg and normally sit around 250-260lbs the last year.


----------



## iwannabebig (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks for answers, going to go with around .8ml test 300 each week (but not 1ml), can anyone answer the last one....



iwannabebig said:


> Also I started getting a little gyno this cycle, I upped arimidex to 1mg EOD and started Nolva 20mg ED, after 4 weeks on those doses it seems to have cleared up nicely ! or at least stopped it developing ! Would I stay on these amounts during cruise? Thanks!





swole troll said:


> 100mg
> 
> 125mg
> 
> ...


 Did you stay on arimidex (or alternative) at a certain mg? like on 100mg you didnt use it but you did use it on 300mg


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

iwannabebig said:


> Thanks for answers, going to go with around .8ml test 300 each week (but not 1ml), can anyone answer the last one....
> 
> Did you stay on arimidex (or alternative) at a certain mg? like on 100mg you didnt use it but you did use it on 300mg


 Adjusted ai to cruise dose accordingly


----------



## iwannabebig (Aug 29, 2015)

swole troll said:


> Adjusted ai to cruise dose accordingly


 ahhh i see! im taking 1mg arimidex EOD for around 700mg test e, so on around 125mg test e it will be around 0.18mg arimidex EOD.... i'll take 1/4 of a tab (0.25mg) EOD on cruise

Thanks again!


----------



## Oldnewb (Jul 24, 2014)

Most people confuse the terms trt and cruise. Trt is to replace natural test levels and a cruise is designed to give the body a chance to recuperate from a blast but also maintain higher than normal levels of muscle.

2 different things imo


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm cutting on 300mg a wk and my blood came back at 69nmol so half a ml would put me just above high end


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

kasabian19 said:


> 60mg for trt? :lol:
> 
> It has been shown in studies that 125mg a week is needed for normal levels.
> 
> ...


 They're not backward. You pay in the states, so the more you pay the more you get.


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I used to do 250mg every 10 days but nowadays I lose mass with that dosage,

300mg a week nowadays for me is sweetpot to keep gains and living pumped with no AI needed

but then everyone is different and like is been said TRT for medical reasons and TRT for bodybuilding healthish/keep gains reasons are two different things and dosages are not the same for a 250lbs guy compared to 160lbs guy


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

iwannabebig said:


> I'm about to start my first cruise on Test e 300, been reading around the net and people suggest 100mg/week up to 300mg/week. Some guys on TRT say they are on 200mg/week and that they are fine with that.
> 
> Was going to try .5ml per week (one injection per week) which taking into account the test e cleaved value works out around 125ml/week.
> 
> ...


 Run 20 mg nolvadex, gyno will be gone in 4-12 weeks. 300 mg test E will usually require .5-1.5 mg adex per week, depending on how much you aromatize. Some people won't need any AI, but may still have elevated E2 which can cause some health issues.

1 mg adex EOD is overkill for most people and won't do s**t for your gyno, just take enough adex to bring your E2 into normal range, nolvadex or raloxifene will do the rest.

TRT is replacing testosterone to physiological levels

Cruise is enough AAS to maintain gains, enhance performance, etc without adversely affecting health markers.


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Wayno said:


> I'm cutting on 300mg a wk and my blood came back at 69nmol so half a ml would put me just above high end


 What lab you using mate?


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

PSevens2017 said:


> They're not backward. You pay in the states, so the more you pay the more you get.


 They are backwards. Have you seen the guidelines? They are shocking, as my example proves.


----------



## St. Michael (Mar 29, 2017)

200 a week


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

PanamaPower said:


> Didn't know we had an endocrinologist in our midst! So my prescribed 200mg/week TRT dose makes me a clueless juice head? Not trying to start an argument, but your statement was unfounded.


 You seem a little touched.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

PanamaPower said:


> Only by your mum, son.


 Zzz


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

SuperRips said:


> What lab you using mate?


 Sis test300 mate


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Wayno said:


> Sis test300 mate


 Good good, I've got some sis aswell.

Wasn't sure if you was on sphinx mate


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

SuperRips said:


> Good good, I've got some sis aswell.
> 
> Wasn't sure if you was on sphinx mate


 No mate got the sis to bridge a gap as I was on a cut and cruising and I thought f**k it I'll use the 300mg as I was adding t3 in, got bloods and yeh came out dosed well

I was using infinity and done well on it then they changed the name to sis so I personally don't have an issue with their gear lol but I get that it is a mine field out there sometimes.


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

deadmau said:


> 200mg test cyp baby


 200mg of test cypionate every two weeks is what my doc prrscribes, I'm States side.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Redser said:


> I'm only going off the advice of a family member who is an Endocrinologist. I'm not one myself.


 So you are the very type of person you described someone who just repeats what others say. Preach your bro science brother preach...


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Wayno said:


> No mate got the sis to bridge a gap as I was on a cut and cruising and I thought f**k it I'll use the 300mg as I was adding t3 in, got bloods and yeh came out dosed well
> 
> I was using infinity and done well on it then they changed the name to sis so I personally don't have an issue with their gear lol but I get that it is a mine field out there sometimes.


 Couldn't agree more. Same here I loved infinity and got on well with it. Hence why I'm looking forward to using the sis test e.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

250mg a week peaks my blood levels at 75pmol/l so I'm guessing that would be down mid to high range by the next shot. For 500mg it was about 150pmol/l at peak (I took bloods same time after pinning), so I can only interpolate that 125mg a week would have me at around 35pmol/l dropping down to low range by next pin. I feel good on 250mg and my bloods are good so I see no reason to go any lower, it's hardly breaking the bank. There are private "TRT" clinics and they will get your bloods to a level where you're happy, and they'll use AIs etc.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

175mg a week.

185lb 5'9 12% bf male checking in, feeling good and strength going up. BP good, got to be honest never done a blood test though disgracefully.


----------



## deadmau (Mar 30, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> 200mg of test cypionate every two weeks is what my doc prrscribes, I'm States side.


 If it's good enough for the doc it's good enough for me brah


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

deadmau said:


> If it's good enough for the doc it's good enough for me brah


 It's good for his wallet.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

kasabian19 said:


> They are backwards. Have you seen the guidelines? They are shocking, as my example proves.


 Yes, your "1 example". Is this the example of "I know someone who...."? There are many guys on trt and your "conclusive example" does not stand for everyone.


----------



## Redser (Sep 7, 2016)

Tricky said:


> So you are the very type of person you described someone who just repeats what others say. Preach your bro science brother preach...


 Yes, a doctor that has trained further to become an Endocrinologist is on par with a 'Bro'.

:thumb


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

PSevens2017 said:


> Yes, your "1 example". Is this the example of "I know someone who...."? There are many guys on trt and your "conclusive example" does not stand for everyone.


 I know many people who have low testosterone according to the guidelines and have been made to wait up to 9 months for treatment, after being made to do blood test after blood test after blood test, despite them all showing low levels. Guess what the doctors tried to prescribe? Anti-depressants.

I also know several people on nebido. They are given an injection every 12 weeks, despite their levels being 'low' from week 8 onwards (confirmed by blood work). The doctors won't increase the injection frequency because the guidelines say every 12 weeks and they don't seem to be capable of thinking for themselves, despite their patients having low testosterone, which is a risk to mental and physical health.

This country is 100% backwards regarding trt. Just look at forums in the UK and you'll see. It needs a complete overhaul.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

kasabian19 said:


> I know many people who have low testosterone according to the guidelines and have been made to wait up to 9 months for treatment, after being made to do blood test after blood test after blood test, despite them all showing low levels. Guess what the doctors tried to prescribe? Anti-depressants.
> 
> I also know several people on nebido. They are given an injection every 12 weeks, despite their levels being 'low' from week 8 onwards (confirmed by blood work). The doctors won't increase the injection frequency because the guidelines say every 12 weeks and they don't seem to be capable of thinking for themselves, despite their patients having low testosterone, which is a risk to mental and physical health.
> 
> This country is 100% backwards regarding trt. Just look at forums in the UK and you'll see. It needs a complete overhaul.


 Why is it then that I manage perfectly well on a 12 week nebido protocol, build muscle, and maintain a lean body weight in excess of 16 stone, whilst all these other people need 250mg plus of test just to get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

I never go below 200mg but 250mg ew is perfect for me no need for ai, no sides, good mood and libido...


----------



## kasabian19 (Jul 11, 2007)

Mingster said:


> Why is it then that I manage perfectly well on a 12 week nebido protocol, build muscle, and maintain a lean body weight in excess of 16 stone, whilst all these other people need 250mg plus of test just to get out of bed in the morning?


 That's good for you then! Genuinely good to hear someone is doing well.

I don't get your point re: needing 250mg just to get out of bed? No need to for exaggeration and conjecture my friend.

I go off studies and what those around me have experienced. 125mg a week is needed for normal levels (could get away with 100mg), with test E or Cyp every 3.5 to 7 days for the best stability.

The question is are 'cruise' doses different to trt doses?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

doyle1987 said:


> For me a cruise is not same as trt.
> 
> A cruise to me is to maintain your muscle youve got so diff for everyone. A 200lb man obviously gonna need less than a 250+lb man just about finding your dose i normally run 250mg and normally sit around 250-260lbs the last year.


 This.

TRT isn't to maintain muscle you've added from gear use.

I'll do 200mg cyp per week when I start mine next month.


----------



## gregstm (Dec 2, 2012)

Mingster said:


> Why is it then that I manage perfectly well on a 12 week nebido protocol, build muscle, and maintain a lean body weight in excess of 16 stone, whilst all these other people need 250mg plus of test just to get out of bed in the morning?


 I can get out of bed without any test thing is if I still surpassing my natural test I would not fvckin about with trt doses... well maybe I would one day if end up on trt for life in future but for now 250mg is perfect and bloods always come back good so will keep it this way for now.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

kasabian19 said:


> don't get your point re: needing 250mg just to get out of bed?





gregstm said:


> I would not fvckin about with trt d


 Nobody needs 250mg plus to maintain or develop muscle, especially on a cruise as this suggests those people are on year round and are on significantly higher doses for much of that time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

All depends on your definition of a cruise, your size/LBM, your goals, your attitude to risk etc.

I will not drop below 500mg pw for the foreseeable future but there are reasons and aims behind this behaviour.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Mingster said:


> Nobody needs 250mg plus to maintain or develop muscle, especially on a cruise as this suggests those people are on year round and are on significantly higher doses for much of that time.


 I'd say most who blast and cruise are on significantly higher doses.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

sen said:


> I'd say most who blast and cruise are on significantly higher doses.


 Yes. And years down the line they will develop issues from this. I know, I've done the self same myself. And then, when they are forced to endure natty levels of test they will either lose the muscle they have worked so long to develop, or work out how to keep that muscle without using higher levels of drugs as a crutch.

Most people who cycle aas are pretty much focused on the short term. But just like you need a pension for your later years, you need a plan to maintain some sort of decent physique/strength/fitness, beyond the immediate future.

Everybody says ' I'll just go onto trt when I have to', but it's nowhere near as simple as that.


----------



## Wayno (Aug 5, 2016)

SuperRips said:


> Couldn't agree more. Same here I loved infinity and got on well with it. Hence why I'm looking forward to using the sis test e.


 Yeh only got the one vile as I've swapped to TM now but still nice to see its dosed well.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 21, 2017)

Redser said:


> Yes, a doctor that has trained further to become an Endocrinologist is on par with a 'Bro'.
> 
> :thumb


 He seems full of pharmaceutical grade shite


----------



## iwannabebig (Aug 29, 2015)

ElChapo said:


> Run 20 mg nolvadex, gyno will be gone in 4-12 weeks.


 Just an update... can confirm this is good advice, been on nolva for 7 weeks now 20mg ED and the disc shaped lumps have gone, guess I caught it in time! Considering throwing 20mg ED nolva into my next cycle along with the adex, seems to be prevention and cure!!


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

125mg. Cheap as chips


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

iwannabebig said:


> Just an update... can confirm this is good advice, been on nolva for 7 weeks now 20mg ED and the disc shaped lumps have gone, guess I caught it in time! Considering throwing 20mg ED nolva into my next cycle along with the adex, seems to be prevention and cure!!


 Told ya, i will NEVER give bullshit advice. I've either tried it myself, seen it in person or have enough science/research to support it.

Usually a mixture of all of the above makes up the knowledge i share with you guys.


----------



## iwannabebig (Aug 29, 2015)

ElChapo said:


> Told ya, i will NEVER give bullshit advice. I've either tried it myself, seen it in person or have enough science/research to support it.
> 
> Usually a mixture of all of the above makes up the knowledge i share.


 Most of the posts (like 99% of them) I read 7 weeks ago were saying that nolva doesnt reduce gyno and that letro is the only way to go. But I was put off by the harsh sides of letro so thought I'd try nolva first, glad i did! Thanks!


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

iwannabebig said:


> Most of the posts (like 99% of them) I read 7 weeks ago were saying that nolva doesnt reduce gyno and that letro is the only way to go. But I was put off by the harsh sides of letro so thought I'd try nolva first, glad i did! Thanks!


 The sad part is, letrozole won't do s**t. Just kill your energy, libido, strength, mood, and quality of life while you sit there with gyno.

Glad you got rid of it, great feeling huh?


----------



## danb900 (Dec 25, 2016)

250mg test e.

just gone into blast from my first cruise and surprised I lasted 20 weeks. Tren was calling from around week 12 lol.

Next cruise think I'm going to run a low dose mast e aswell.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

ElChapo said:


> The sad part is, letrozole won't do s**t. Just kill your energy, libido, strength, mood, and quality of life while you sit there with gyno.
> 
> Glad you got rid of it, great feeling huh?


 I have very small disc lumps from puberty / possibly aas although never had symptoms. Would this work for long standing?

Admit these aren't as bad now I've dropped weight and almost a none issue but would like to tidy up if poss


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> I have very small disc lumps from puberty / possibly aas although never had symptoms. Would this work for long standing?
> 
> Admit these aren't as bad now I've dropped weight and almost a none issue but would like to tidy up if poss


 Yep, it has worked on old/pubertal gyno. Give it a shot. Raloxifene 120 mg daily for 12 weeks. Would love to hear your results if you go for it.


----------



## Tom-Nbk (Jun 5, 2014)

ElChapo said:


> Yep, it has worked on old/pubertal gyno. Give it a shot. Raloxifene 120 mg daily for 12 weeks. Would love to hear your results if you go for it.


 So what shall I try nolva or ralox?? Thanks for help


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Tom-Nbk said:


> So what shall I try nolva or ralox?? Thanks for help


 Raloxifene is better at reversing/eliminating gyno and has less side effects. ( it can actually improve cholesterol profile and bone density, some studies show increase in cognition)


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

iwannabebig said:


> Most of the posts (like 99% of them) I read 7 weeks ago were saying that nolva doesnt reduce gyno and that letro is the only way to go. But I was put off by the harsh sides of letro so thought I'd try nolva first, glad i did! Thanks!


 Yeah indeed, letro gets mentioned as the be all and end all for gyno.

I tried Nolva too and even on 10mg per day, it worked

I'm always paranoid about gyno on cycle and I think my nipples are starting to get puffy again. Not ichy, but it's there when you relax your pecs to wash a dish on a sink etc

@ElChapo is there a downside to taking 10mg Nolva a day on cycle just as a safety measure?

Even with AI I find it's hard to tell a difference from 0.5 to 1.5 mg a week. I just default to 1mg on 500mg test


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> Yeah indeed, letro gets mentioned as the be all and end all for gyno.
> 
> I tried Nolva too and even on 10mg per day, it worked
> 
> ...


 Ralox is milder and has less sides, more benefits(improves cholesterol profile, bone density) Some people get sides from nolva (brain fog, depression, libido issues).

If you dont get sides, plenty have done it with no issue. It has an effect on IGF-1, but AAS will offset this.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

JohhnyC said:


> @ElChapo is there a downside to taking 10mg Nolva a day on cycle just as a safety measure?
> 
> Even with AI I find it's hard to tell a difference from 0.5 to 1.5 mg a week. I just default to 1mg on 500mg test


 Not tested on males (it's a breast cancer drug) but in females long term use can cause cancer in the ovaries and womb. Some people think (bro logic?) that it may therefore cause testicular cancer.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

lewdylewd said:


> Not tested on males (it's a breast cancer drug) but in females long term use can cause cancer in the ovaries and womb. Some people think (bro logic?) that it may therefore cause testicular cancer.


 It's definitely a toxic drug. This is why i always recommend raloxifene. They have been linking nolvadex to brain toxicity. Brain fog is a common side seen in women, it seems this is linked to possible neurotoxicity.

Not something i recommend for chronic use.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

lewdylewd said:


> Not tested on males (it's a breast cancer drug) but in females long term use can cause cancer in the ovaries and womb. Some people think (bro logic?) that it may therefore cause testicular cancer.





ElChapo said:


> It's definitely a toxic drug. This is why i always recommend raloxifene. They have been linking nolvadex to brain toxicity. Brain fog is a common side seen in women, it seems this is linked to possible neurotoxicity.
> 
> Not something i recommend for chronic use.


 ok good to know, cheers guys


----------



## iwannabebig (Aug 29, 2015)

ElChapo said:


> The sad part is, letrozole won't do s**t. Just kill your energy, libido, strength, mood, and quality of life while you sit there with gyno.
> 
> Glad you got rid of it, great feeling huh?


 Yes, great !!

I would like to ask a question, when the gyno started I was on test deca. I read that deca and nolva together can produce negative effects, increasing gyno, so i dropped the deca and just upped my test. What are your thoughts on this? I'm asking because I like to run deca with test and if I want to run nolva during my test deca cycle next time I am worried by adverse effects.

Thanks


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

iwannabebig said:


> Yes, great !!
> 
> I would like to ask a question, when the gyno started I was on test deca. I read that deca and nolva together can produce negative effects, increasing gyno, so i dropped the deca and just upped my test. What are your thoughts on this? I'm asking because I like to run deca with test and if I want to run nolva during my test deca cycle next time I am worried by adverse effects.
> 
> Thanks


 horseshit, idk where they come up with this crap.

Deca and nolva together is fine.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

lewdylewd said:


> Not tested on males (it's a breast cancer drug) but in females long term use can cause cancer in the ovaries and womb. Some people think (bro logic?) that it may therefore cause testicular cancer.


 Nolva is somewhat toxic, not something i would take long term but It wont cause testicular cancer.


----------



## Dutch75 (May 13, 2017)

Mingster said:


> Yes. And years down the line they will develop issues from this. I know, I've done the self same myself. And then, when they are forced to endure natty levels of test they will either lose the muscle they have worked so long to develop, or work out how to keep that muscle without using higher levels of drugs as a crutch.
> 
> Most people who cycle aas are pretty much focused on the short term. But just like you need a pension for your later years, you need a plan to maintain some sort of decent physique/strength/fitness, beyond the immediate future.
> 
> Everybody says ' I'll just go onto trt when I have to', but it's nowhere near as simple as that.


 This is something I've often wondered about. Logic behind blast n cruise makes sense compared to the alternative of cycling and loosing gains but what's the long term plan for those that take this route? Do they have a set time frame in mind say do this for 3-5 years then some sort of power PCT to come off or is there just simply no plan and keep doing it indefinitely. How long can one realistically go on blast and cruising for?


----------



## shahin (Jun 10, 2017)

I use only HCG and HMG and insulin, I finished my cycle 2 weeks ago and I started HCG 500 IU/day and HMG 50 IU/week and insulin 2 weeks off 2 weeks on, 2 days back I gave blood test and my test level was 1237 ng/dl !

I'm not only keeping my gain but I also gain more like now I gained 3 kg post cycle


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

Redser said:


> 60 to 125 pw is an actual trt dose from a medical professional / consultant.
> 
> 200 to 300 pw is advised by juice heads that live by the Bible of 'Bro science'
> 
> Cruise on 125mg if you must cruise.


 150mg a week takes me to 30sh nmol which is a great and "safe" level in my opinion (two bloods done while on TRT phase, the highest reading of Test was 35nmol the other was just above 30 I think 31 or 32). When I started at 200mg I got 52nmol. Clearly there are ranges, but you need do do a bit of trial and error, it's not the same dose for everyone. And dont guess what you can test.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Few weeks into cruise at moment. ~240mg test e and 200mg mast e every 10 days feeling good so far.


----------



## iwannabebig (Aug 29, 2015)

Ross1991 said:


> Few weeks into cruise at moment. ~240mg test e and 200mg mast e every 10 days feeling good so far.


 I'm just curious why you are using the mast, doesn't it take the dose well above what would usually be considered a cruise dose? Or because it's a different compound does it not matter?

Was going to run 125mg test e per week but I have some mast p, could I add 50mg mast p eod and see any benefits without going above cruise dose? Confused.


----------



## larus (Sep 23, 2015)

@iwannabebig in theory, my understanding is that cruising is the minimum amount of gear that would allow you to keep +/- your on cycle gains.

So really depends on weight / muscle mass of the individual in question. I can cruise on 200mg of Test only, while on 125/150mg it's TRT for me (I will lose "some" weight, mostly water but will lose a little bit of muscle too..).

If you take a 120kg beast who runs 1.5g of Test and 800mg of Tren Ace on cycle ....well I suspect he'll need more than 200mg of Test to cruise, and perhaps better to add another compound such as Masteron, that doesn't aromatize and will also keep you vascular as long as your BF is already low (say under 10%). This until the next cycle.

Perhaps that the reason..


----------



## iwannabebig (Aug 29, 2015)

larus said:


> @iwannabebig in theory, my understanding is that cruising is the minimum amount of gear that would allow you to keep +/- your on cycle gains.
> 
> So really depends on weight / muscle mass of the individual in question. I can cruise on 200mg of Test only, while on 125/150mg it's TRT for me (I will lose "some" weight, mostly water but will lose a little bit of muscle too..).
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that mate, got it!


----------

